# If your dog has IBS and you home cook



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you have a dog with IBS *and you home cook,* can you PM me? I'd be very interested in what type of things you cook for your dog.

My friend has a 7 year old Malt that has been very sick and just diagnosed with severe IBS, and I'd like to help my friend gather info. Thank you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know several people from another forum who swear by Susan Davis' homecooked recipes for their Yorkies with health issues including IBS.

Pet Health Pet Nutritionist Holistic Pet


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I know several people from another forum who swear by Susan Davis' homecooked recipes for their Yorkies with health issues including IBS.
> 
> Pet Health Pet Nutritionist Holistic Pet



Thanks, Marj! I'll pass it along to her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is a list of canine nutritionists who follow the AAFCO guidelines:

*Sabine Contreras* (see About Page)
Marina del Rey, CA
Ph: (310) 991-6673
E-mail: [email protected]
Better Dog Care, Better Dog Nutrition (site for consults)
The Dog Food Project (for food information)

*Susan Blake Davis*, CCN
CCN-Certified Clinical Nutritionist 
VCA Arroyo Animal Hospital 
Lake Forest, CA 
Ph: 949-499-9380
E-mail: [email protected]
website: Holistic Veterinarian Pet Nutritionist Holistic Pet Care

*Rebecca Remillard* (PhD, DVM, MS, DACVN)
Angell Animal Medical Center - Boston, MA
(617) 522-7282
MSPCA-Angell: Nutrition Team
Veterinary Nutritional Consultation, Inc.
Welcome to Pet Diets

*Joseph Wakshlag*
Assistant Professor of Clinical Nutrition
Cornell University College of Veterinary Medicine - Ithaca, NY
E-mail: [email protected]
Ph: (607) 253-4389
Fax: (607) 253-3534

*Hilary Watson*
Ph: (519) 836-7253
[email protected]
(Note: Please specify nutrition request in subject line to avoid spam filters)
Hilary Watson Pet Nutritionist
(Can ONLY be contacted by those in Canada at this time)

*Lisa Weeth* (DVM, DACVN)
Redbank veterinary Hospital - Red Bank, NJ
Ph: (732) 747-3636


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks. 

I have a feeling she will just go with a prescription food, but I am hoping she tries home cooking. Right now, the dog is on an anti-inflammatory and a steroid.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The dog doesn't have IBS then, it has IBD. While IBD often has a dietary component, it is an inflammatory condition hence the steroids. It is important to know the type of inflammation and any concurrent problems before working on a diet.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

jmm said:


> The dog doesn't have IBS then, it has IBD. While IBD often has a dietary component, it is an inflammatory condition hence the steroids. It is important to know the type of inflammation and any concurrent problems before working on a diet.



Thanks Jackie, I am sure that the owner knows. I always get those things mixed up.


----------



## bloomingtails (Aug 24, 2010)

Dr. Harveys as a basic diet has worked for our Zoey.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

bloomingtails said:


> Dr. Harveys as a basic diet has worked for our Zoey.


Ditto here. Feeding Jett Dr H's Canine Health is what is working best for him. I'm thinking due to his digestive issues, he is one that needs some good carbs/grains in his food. He can't be on a true grain free food for an extended period of time. Nor can he do raw. The tiniest bit of raw throws his system for a loop. Probiotics is what was a life saver for Jett. I truly believe had I not gotten him on a soft diet and discovered Probiotics, Jett would not be with me today. He was literally starving to death even though he was eating well. He would eliminate everything he ate by vomiting and massive diarrhea. I was really scared there for awhile.


----------

